# static with the Steelers game



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone else hearing static with the Steelers game? The static gets more prevalent as the game gets louder. At very quiet moments there's no static. It's happening during commercials too.
I just watched Greenbay win and there was no static.
2 different channels on cable.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Static stopped since the halftime report.
Yeah!

I was wondering if this was a problem at the local level or if it was something wrong at the source.


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll bet it was a local issue since there was no static here in the Chicago area.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Little stuff like that really bugs me. Like when someone flips the switch from HD to SD on an HD channel.


----------

